# new personal best (pike)



## ForeverAngler

Caught this guy in 2 feet of water in a local creek. The lure of the day was a Mepps Magnum Musky Killer in Hot Orange. Caught 2 other pike almost immediately after, but they were 20" and under. He hit the spinner almost the moment it hit the water, quite the site in a secluded little creek area. Did a bunch of leaps and dives for me, rocketing all over the creek like it was nobodies business. Here he is, at a whopping 32 inches LOL.










Tight lines

-Tom


----------



## njsimonson

Great fish...you don't look all that excited! :lol:

Sometimes, I often think there is greater accomplishment in taking a big fish for a certain water, than taking the biggest fish of all. Don't downplay your success!


----------



## ForeverAngler

My excitement was ruined because the fish died after I caught him. When he struck the spinner, he inhaled into his gills, and when I landed him he thrashed around causing even more havoc. That picture was taken after he stopped all movement after 20 minutes of trying to revive him.


----------



## schultz345

ya sometimes theres nothing you can do man, before i left for college my dad and my neighbors at my lake saw a 50 inch muskie floating belly up, probably from being out of the water too long.

its too bad they all dont make it.


----------



## ForeverAngler

He had a very interesting back pattern, mottled/spotted instead of the typical solid brown I usually see from my area. His sides also had an iridescent rainbow effect. Very nice fish, unfortunate about what happened to him. He certainly had been eating well, I could tell from his health. Most pike from that creek early in the year are skinny and look underfed.


----------



## njsimonson

I understand your state then. We can't C&R them all.

Kudos for the fish and a good effort man, don't feel bad about it.


----------



## copterjohn

Here's some recent examples of the madness that is muskie and pike fishing on DL area lakes. All fish released after photographs. Was a cold and windy week, but the fall feedbag is on. Caught three between 46-48" last week. My son got a 54.5" over Labor Day. Treat them big ones with care. Will see you all again next lake season unless I get a chance to fly up for a final weekend in October. CopterJohn


----------



## ForeverAngler

Nice fish man. It sucks, there's no muskie fisheries within a short driving distance from me. The best I have is a lake about an hour away that has tiger muskie in moderate numbers.


----------



## copterjohn

I feel your pain. I have to drive 8 hours to the lake cabin, or fly 2 hours ($$$ in gas) to fish for em. Told my son that after his 54 incher, between gas and the replica mount, was going to be a very expensive muskie! Keep up your love for the sport and keep sharing your photos.

Here's a not so big one from this past weekend!


----------



## ForeverAngler

How do you grab the fish in the gills like that, everytime I try my fingers get caught in the gill rakers.


----------



## copterjohn

Make sure your fingers are against the jaw line and under the gill rakes so you don't damage the fish or your finger!


----------



## waterwolf

> Here's a not so big one from this past weekend!


Not big, but great colors/pattern.

Congrats on a great week. :beer:


----------



## njsimonson

Headed east this weekend! I'll keep you posted of our adventures!


----------



## schultz345

ah man im jealous, i wish i wasnt at college yet so i could be chasing muskies on DL still. nice fish man


----------

